# King Louie In a Gourd



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

By Jennifer Viegas
Discovery Channel
updated 10/25/2010 11:01:13 AM ET 2010-10-25T15:01:13

Carved pumpkins abound this Halloween season, but a decorated gourd dated to 1793 may be the spookiest of them all. New research determines it may contain the blood of Louis XVI, who was executed by guillotine that same year.

Its too long to cut and paste so head here for the full story:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39831835/ns/technology_and_science-science/?GT1=43001


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Well that trumps Prince Albert in a Can.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! that's really odd!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm..that's cool. Boil it..makes a good soup!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

pah dump dump! tish!


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> wow! that's really odd!


EGADDS! YOUR TEXT IS WHITE! 

lol jk


----------

